# Wisdom Teeth Removal



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm pretty bored and looking for a chat. I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed this morning so I'm stuck in bed with a bag of frozen peas. My sister loved having hers removed. She raves about it and says that if she could do it again she would. Having mine out was fun, until the anesthesia wore off.

I was under general so I go a good nap, I woke up numbed, and slept for a few hours. Later I woke up in a dull but hulkish pain. I took some Vicodin, which alleviated the pain slightly and knocked me right out. Until I woke up again, in pain, 3 hours before I could have more meds. Every time I eat, the mushy food even slightly touching my incisions hurts. My face looks like I've got a jawbreaker in the left side of my mouth when my mouth is, in fact, empty, save for 4 sets of stitches.

Any tips for the pain would be much appreciated. Also any distractions are welcome. Anybody's goats do anything cute/funny/annoying lately?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I feel for you. Having teeth, especially wisdom teeth pulled is not on my list of fun things to have done to me! The first few days are the worst, then the swelling will start to go away and healing will really begin. I would cut the Vicodin in half. (I can't tolerate most drugs anyway) it helped with pain, but did not knock me out as long.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try that with the Vicodin. I slept for a few more hours and I feel a lot better now. There's still an hour or so before I can take my meds again but I'm in very little pain, it's just swelling and stiffness. My bag of peas melted and leaked on me so I'm glad I'm feeling well enough for a shower - I smell very strange!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I feel for you. Once mine were out I had very little pain and asprins did the trick.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I guess I am lucky all of my wisdom teeth grow in strait so far.
I have something to cheer you up. While I was reading this I heard a fluttering noise then a banging noise so I went to investigate and found my sisters cat trying to catch a bird in the house. The back door was open so I guess it came in there. But when I tried to catch it, it flew over my head and I couldn't get near it. SO I got my sister up and she just walked over to it and picked it up like it was a pet. She let it outside and it flew to a tree and and watched us for a minute then flew off.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

mariella said:


> I guess I am lucky all of my wisdom teeth grow in strait so far.
> I have something to cheer you up. While I was reading this I heard a fluttering noise then a banging noise so I went to investigate and found my sisters cat trying to catch a bird in the house. The back door was open so I guess it came in there. But when I tried to catch it, it flew over my head and I couldn't get near it. SO I got my sister up and she just walked over to it and picked it up like it was a pet. She let it outside and it flew to a tree and and watched up for a minute then flew off.


I used to work at petsmart and this reminds me of whenever we had a loose bird in the store. We'd have one employee with a big butterfly net sneaking around like a hunter on safari with bird sounds playing on her phone and shaking a cup of bird seed. Good thing your sister is a Disney princess lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How are things now? Did they tell you to gently swish with salt water? It helps heal and toughen the blood clot. If you are experiencing super bad pain, call your dentist. You will know if it is really bad, that could be a dry socket and boy does that hurt! They make a new blood clot and it sure feels a lot better!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> How are things now? Did they tell you to gently swish with salt water? It helps heal and toughen the blood clot. If you are experiencing super bad pain, call your dentist. You will know if it is really bad, that could be a dry socket and boy does that hurt! They make a new blood clot and it sure feels a lot better!


Thanks for asking! I am so scared about dry socket I asked the oral surgeon's assistant a dozen questions. She said that since they stitch the area closed, for the most part dry socket is up to chance (whether or not the clot will dissolve since dislodgong is so unlikely) and did say to gently swish with salt water. It's a lot better but I still look a lot like a chipmunk lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ouch! I hope you feel better and heal quickly. I have to say when I had mine pulled it was torture! It honestly made me not want to go back to a dentist again and really messed me up for years.
The dentist I had was lousy, we didn't realize that at the time. He pulled 1 wisdom tooth every 2 weeks, and packed it with gauze - no stitches, no pain medication. I was about 17 at the time. 
2 months of this. The last one was the worst, bottom left side, it was hard to get out, and he cut the gum a little on the side going towards my throat and that wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ouch! I hope you feel better and heal quickly. I have to say when I had mine pulled it was torture! It honestly made me not want to go back to a dentist again and really messed me up for years.
> The dentist I had was lousy, we didn't realize that at the time. He pulled 1 wisdom tooth every 2 weeks, and packed it with gauze - no stitches, no pain medication. I was about 17 at the time.
> 2 months of this. The last one was the worst, bottom left side, it was hard to get out, and he cut the gum a little on the side going towards my throat and that wasn't pleasant.


Yikes! Malpractice anyone? My favorite part of this experience was the general anesthesia. I was jittery and anxious until they got the IV in and started a test dose. I was instantly calm and sleepy, they put a wedge in my mouth and started drying it out, and I was asleep. My mom was told to give me a dose of Vicodin before the lidocaine wore off but she thought they said THEY had given me Vicodin so I went home, slept for a couple hours, and woke up wanting to scream. That was as bad as it got, though. I can't imagine the teeth just being pulled. My dad was 25 when he had his removed and he was under the typical sedation but they had to reverse it mid-procedure and wake him up to tell him to keep still. It was ages ago but they should've switched to general.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Now we can share our teeth pulling adventures because you are past the first ow stage! 
I used to love to eat ice cubes! Especially after I quit smoking. I ended up cracking all the enamel and long story shorter, had many teeth pulled over the years. Finally I ended up having 14 pulled in one session, with only lidocaine in the dentist's chair. 4 dry sockets and now I have dentures! (Never has dental insurance, nice white teeth too).

No more toothaches. But what a cost!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was told to take a couple excedrin, they gave me some idk, laughing gas?? Didn't knock me out. Pulled my impacted wisdom tooth. Stitched it up and sent me on my way. NO painkiller at all. I developed dry socket, which was excruciating. On top of my other teeth moving back into place. 
Couldn't eat, got really dehydrated. Went back after 6 days, still NO pain med. Face was still very swollen. My friend saved my ass and gave me oxytocin? Vicodin? Idk something and it helped. 
Thank God I only had one done. I couldn't have handled all four


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

A lot of people get theirs removed using conscious sedation. Supposedly it prevents pain they're really loopy and sleepy the whole time. Some sleep through it, few remember it. That's where we get the funny YouTube videos. 

In other news I'm pretty sure I have one, maybe two infected sockets. I'll be calling the office as soon as they open to figure out what to do.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Get in there quickly. Don't let them put you off! Good luck!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Went to the office, I'm now on a whopping 6 medications, 2 once per day, 2 four times per day, 1 three times per day, and 1 each time I eat. And school starts today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No fun at all.
I feel for you. 
Get well soon.


----------

